# ...arrow rest ?



## rockhunta (Sep 25, 2011)

....I bought a muzzy gator gettr kit the first year of Ga gator season and it has been a good one, taken over 15 big gators. I have it set up on a retired pse nova and no issue at all but wanting to make some changes. Kit came with a brass roller wheel rest and wondering if it is suitable to change that over to a drop away. Currently shooting the heavy alum/glass predator shafts, but thinking about changing over to the carbon shafts as well. I guess my question is will a drop rest be safe and dependable with this heavy gear?


----------



## FERAL ONE (Sep 25, 2011)

not sure about a drop away for that heavy of an arrow. i do not like roller rests. i would put a epoxy rest on it or a muzzy fish hook. the muzzy is a great rest and cheap enough to carry a spare if needed.


----------



## Michael (Sep 25, 2011)

I use a drop away rest on my Gator-Aider setup.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Sep 25, 2011)

if michael says it i believe it. from what i have seen on the forum he knows his stuff ! if you need any help with an epoxy rest let me know,  i will be glad to help.


----------



## JpEater (Sep 26, 2011)

A fish hook arrow rest is a good economical alternative too.


----------



## markland (Sep 26, 2011)

I use and setup the Fish Hook on all the gator bow setups I have done and used and it works great especially with how we rig our gator arrows up.


----------



## Arrowhead95 (Sep 26, 2011)

Whisker biscuit is a good choice.


----------



## castandblast (Sep 27, 2011)

Arrowhead95 said:


> Whisker biscuit is a good choice.



dont know if I would use a whisker biscuit with a string attached to my arrow. I don't think that would be very safe. 

Got to go with the muzzy fish hook. Can't go wrong with them


----------



## markland (Sep 27, 2011)

Yep no whisker bisquit with the gator arrow rigging, you do not want to shoot that string thru the bisquit, the Fish Hook is a much better option and definitely works very well.


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Sep 27, 2011)

Fish hook is a good rest! I have it on 2 of my fish sticking set-ups and also have used the AMS wave roller rest. I like the muzzy hook the best.


----------



## Arrowhead95 (Sep 27, 2011)

> Yep no whisker bisquit with the gator arrow rigging, you do not want to shoot that string thru the bisquit, the Fish Hook is a much better option and definitely works very well.



If the gator rig different than a regular bowfishing rig. Sorry for the ignorance. Have only used bowfishing arrows with a slade and they worked fine.


----------



## castandblast (Sep 27, 2011)

you use a wisker bis. for bowfishing??? still sounds like a bad idea, and a snap back waiting to happen. Do yourself a favor, get a muzzy fish hook. Whichever body part that arrow hits will thank you!


----------



## TBass (Sep 27, 2011)

Resin rest.....the ONLY way to go.  I like the hook and the AMS rest I have, but I have yet to find a manufactured rest that gets it done like my resin rest.


----------



## markland (Sep 28, 2011)

Our gator getter arrows are rigged with a line trailing off the nock end and do not use a slide so you need a rest that will clear the line and the arrow thru the rest and the Fish Hook does that very well, exactly how I shoot my normal bowfishing arrows with my spinners!


----------



## JpEater (Sep 28, 2011)

TBass said:


> Resin rest.....the ONLY way to go.  I like the hook and the AMS rest I have, but I have yet to find a manufactured rest that gets it done like my resin rest.



Fannman rest is a solid CnC machined aluminum rest. Just like an epoxy rest but bolts on.


----------



## markland (Sep 28, 2011)

Yep the Fanman is a very nice rest and I have been playing with it on my Osprey and I really like the rest, but I do feel with the heavier line we use with the Gator Kit I would feel more comfortable using the Fish Hook with our gator setups.  Not saying the Fanman rest won't work as I have not tried it with the gator setup, but I do think there is more clearance for the line with the Fish Hook rest design and getting that line out and no tangling is my major concern.  I have had my smaller bowfishing line get caught under the bottom of the Fanman rest a couple of times and still shot out but only a very short distance, I just worry that the larger diameter of the gator cord would hang and stop if it got caught under the rest.  That's all!


----------



## Arrowhead95 (Sep 28, 2011)

> Our gator getter arrows are rigged with a line trailing off the nock end and do not use a slide so you need a rest that will clear the line and the arrow thru the rest



OK, That I understand. No slide. Dang my spelling stunk in my reply. Thanks for interpeting.

Good hunting.


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 28, 2011)

Fish hook


----------



## rockhunta (Sep 28, 2011)

Ok...yall sold me on the fish hook!!! but it is good to know a drop away will work


----------



## Michael (Sep 29, 2011)

rockhunta said:


> Ok...yall sold me on the fish hook!!! but it is good to know a drop away will work



If you tie onto a slide or metal ring where your line stays out front.


----------



## markland (Sep 29, 2011)

Then you end up with a 3ft loop of line hanging off the front of the bow and that scares me alot more then shooting line thru the rest, especially with wind blowing and moving the bow around, that big loop of line could get caught or hung on something and cause some problems if you are not very, very careful!


----------



## Michael (Sep 29, 2011)

The Gator-Aider has 2 clips to hold the line on the spool as tight or loose as you like


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Oct 4, 2011)

castandblast said:


> you use a wisker bis. for bowfishing??? still sounds like a bad idea, and a snap back waiting to happen. Do yourself a favor, get a muzzy fish hook. Whichever body part that arrow hits will thank you!



ive been using one for 4 years.... never had a problem? of course i use ring slides as well


----------



## markland (Oct 5, 2011)

With rings or slides a whisker bisquit is no problem and works great but when tying off the back, it is not a good idea!


----------

